# Playing tennis in Manila



## Maxime (Sep 2, 2017)

I just arrived in Philippines and I would like to ask if you know any tennis court that is accepting non member of tennis club (as much as possible near Makati City where I stay with the family). I already searched and called a lot of tennis courts in Makati CIty but they only accept members.
<Snip>
Cheers
Thierry


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

These may not be convenient to you - but we've played in Greenhills (Club Filipino) and Meralco (Ortigas). Sorry I don't have the contact numbers. You can try the school San Augustine and hotels with tennis courts. Some may let you play if they're not busy. Good luck.


----------

